# Warcraft-Film: Termin für Kinostart bekannt



## Lumida (2. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Termin für Kinostart bekannt * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Termin für Kinostart bekannt


----------



## Malifurion (2. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Film floppt. Und das wird er garantiert.


----------



## baummonster (2. Oktober 2013)

Noch nix bekannt, keine (grobe) Story, keine Darsteller, nix. Aber schonmal ein Eröffnungsdatum .. na das kann ja nur gut werden...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Oktober 2013)

Man hätte die Chance nutzen sollen daraus einen Animationsfilm zu machen. Man sehe sich nur die Intros zu diversen Blizzardspielen an.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2013)

oh armes Deutschland
sonst wird immer rumgejammert weil man schon vorher die ganze Story kennt


----------



## baummonster (2. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh armes Deutschland
> sonst wird immer rumgejammert weil man schon vorher die ganze Story kennt



Huh? Das doch mal totaler quatsch. Niemand verlangt doch dass sie sofort und auf der Stelle gefälligst das komplette  Drehbuch ins Netz stellen sollen, und außerdem wird sich wohl kaum ein Warcraft Fan darüber beschweren wenn sie etwas schon bekanntes verfilmen, sei es nu die Storyline aus einem Spiel, Roman oder was auch immer. Ich mein klar, irgendjemand wird immer meckern weil ihm/ihr die Story nich gefällt und sie doch lieber etwas anderes hätten machen sollen, aber das is ein anderes Thema.

Ich finds einfach kontraproduktiv als erstes so ein fixes Datum rauszuhauen. Bringt niemandem etwas, gerade bei der Vorgeschichte die der Film jetzt schon hat. Damit schürt nur Erwartungen, die dann wahrscheinlich nicht erfüllt werden. Warum sagt man nich einfach "so, wir arbeiten jetzt am Drehbuch, Casting is im Gange, Dreh soll im Frühjahr beginnen, wir hoffen den Film um Weihnachten rum ins Kino zu bringen"

Intern mit so einer deadline zu arbeiten is eine völlig andere, durchaus produktive Geschichte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Dieser Film floppt. Und das wird er garantiert.


 
"Laut dem Team von "Production Weekly" laufen die Dreharbeiten im Januar an."

Du weißt also schon, bevor die Dreharbeiten begonnen haben, dass der Film schlecht wird? Donnerwetter, dann sag' mir bitte auch gleich die Lottozahlen vom Samstag.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (3. Oktober 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Dieser Film floppt. Und das wird er garantiert.


 
Völlig unmöglich!


----------



## Vordack (3. Oktober 2013)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Völlig unmöglich!


 
Bei so vielen WOW-junkies (und ehemaligen, ich gehöre dazu) wird der Film denke ich mal wenig Chancen haben zu floppen. Ich denke selbst wenn Boll hinterm Stuhl sitzen würde (für mich ein Flop-Garant) würden ihn sich trotzdem sehr viele angucken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei so vielen WOW-junkies (und ehemaligen, ich gehöre dazu) wird der Film denke ich mal wenig Chancen haben zu floppen. Ich denke selbst wenn Boll hinterm Stuhl sitzen würde (für mich ein Flop-Garant) würden ihn sich trotzdem sehr viele angucken.


 
WoW Spieler geben eh nicht beim 1.Versuch auf. Die gehen dann einfach noch ein 2. oder 3.Mal ins Kino und hoffen, dass es dann besser wird  Die gehen dann eh nur zu 5., zu 10. oder mit 25 Leuten ins Kino. Was anderes sind sie ja nicht mehr gewohnt


----------



## Enisra (3. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> WoW Spieler geben eh nicht beim 1.Versuch auf. Die gehen dann einfach noch ein 2. oder 3.Mal ins Kino und hoffen, dass es dann besser wird  Die gehen dann eh nur zu 5., zu 10. oder mit 25 Leuten ins Kino. Was anderes sind sie ja nicht mehr gewohnt


 
LFG Cinemaxx Saal 4,


----------



## Batze (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich reise dann mit Mimirons Kopf an und warte im Kino Saal auf Loot.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Oktober 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> WoW Spieler geben eh nicht beim 1.Versuch auf. Die gehen dann einfach noch ein 2. oder 3.Mal ins Kino und hoffen, dass es dann besser wird  Die gehen dann eh nur zu 5., zu 10. oder mit 25 Leuten ins Kino. Was anderes sind sie ja nicht mehr gewohnt


 Ich stelle es mir lustig vor, wie sich ein Raid zum Film trifft und in entsprechenden Kostümen erscheint...und einer drängelt sich durch und schreit "LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY!!!!!"


----------



## simba572 (7. Oktober 2013)

freue mich schon. wird auf jeden fall geschaut. 2015 auch star wars, wird n gutes jahr


----------



## Lordex (7. Oktober 2013)

Oh bitte nicht.... Muss das sein? Melken melken melken!!!!!


----------



## Angeldust (7. Oktober 2013)

Universal steht ja auch für soooo schlechte Filme...

Wird wohl kaum so mies wie Eragon werden mit sonem Namen hinten dran.


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2013)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Universal steht ja auch für soooo schlechte Filme...
> 
> Wird wohl kaum so mies wie Eragon werden mit sonem Namen hinten dran.


 
Ich würde sagen das vorallem Legendary Pictures für sonderlich miese Filme steht, abseits von Lady in the Water versteht sich


----------



## Angeldust (7. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das vorallem Legendary Pictures für sonderlich miese Filme steht, abseits von Lady in the Water versteht sich


 
Ehm:
Dark Knight Triologie
Hangover Triologie
Inception
300

Etc blabla... mag sein dass die auch mal nicht so gute Filme hatten aber... da sind einige so verdammt gute Filme bei, dass man über das Studio wohl kaum meckern kann.


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2013)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Ehm:
> Dark Knight Triologie
> Hangover Triologie
> Inception
> ...



EBEN 
sicher hatte man auch mittelgute Filme, aber so wirkliche Ausreißer wie andere war halt irgendwo nur Lady in the Water
wobei, die machen den Nächsten Ami-Zilla Film und auch wenn ich denke das der besser als der andere Zilla Film ist, die Amis sollen dennoch die Pfoten von Godzilla lassen, die können das nicht


----------

